# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.21.00 FRP REMOVE or the newest group of Huawei MTK models

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.21.00*  ...........................Added unlimited *FRP REMOVE* feature for the newest group of   .................................*Huawei MTK* models. Supported devices:  .............*HUAWEI GR3: ...............♦ TAG-L01 .............♦ TAG-L03 .............♦ TAG-L13 .............♦ TAG-L21 .............♦ TAG-L22 .............♦ TAG-L23 .............♦ TAG-L32 ...........P8 LITE SMART: .............♦ TAG-L01 ...........HUAWEI Y3II: .............♦ LUA-U22 ...........HUAWEI Y5II: .............♦ CUN-L01 .............♦ CUN-L02 .............♦ CUN-L03 .............♦ CUN-L21 .............♦ CUN-L22 .............♦ CUN-L23 .............♦ CUN-L33 .............♦ CUN-U29 ...........Huawei Y6 Elite: .............♦ LYO-L01 .............♦ LYO-L02 .............♦ LYO-L21 ...........Huawei Y6II compact: .............♦ LYO-L01 .............♦ LYO-L02 .............♦ LYO-L21*   .......................Activate our new virtual product - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  .........................Update your Sigma card to the latest firmware version.  ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sigjack007

شكرا أخي موضوع قيم

----------


## ابو تاج

شكرااااا

----------


## lolozzz

شكرا على المجهود

----------

